# barqs ndnr



## Trying not to break it (Sep 24, 2006)

hi everyone,  pick this up in s.c..  a barqs amber ndnr.  i had to pay $8 for it. didn' buy it the 1st day i saw it.  that night my husband said i was saying in my sleep " i want the amber one". so we went back in got it.  thanks for looking,   rhona


----------



## madman (Sep 25, 2006)

hey rohna, ive seen the clear version of that bottle, but not the amber,but hey root beer comes in brown bottles right?? yea youve got it bad  me too lol mike


----------



## bubbas dad (Sep 25, 2006)

great looking bottle. i don't see any case wear.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Sep 25, 2006)

hi mike and john,  thanks for looking.  yea i'm really hooked.  there is one pictured on bandit's web site.   it's a very clean bottle, but has a couple of  "flea bites" on the back.   rhona


----------



## BARQS19 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi this bottle is commonly known as the "amberjack" bottle. There are three different versions. One doesn't say amberjack on the shoulder, one does, then a third variation, it too says amberjack but says Made In Mexico on the bottom. They came out with this in 1988 because Barq's said they were the only rootbeer company that didn't or never had a amber bottle. Didn't last very long, I think it may have been a rootbeer draft because I can remember them selling both during this time. Not a hard to find bottle, I've got a few extras out side and usually sell them for $5-$10 at bottle shows.
 Robert
 BARQS19


----------

